# Living in Portugal but earning £



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi,
Hopefully from January 2014, I will be living in Portugal with my family.

I currently work part-time and will continue to do this, with the help of the internet, after we move.

I currently earn well under the UK tax free personal allowance.

I was just wondering if I could keep declaring my earnings (I'm self employed) under UK tax laws or if I need to register the income under Portuguese rules. If the later is the case I imagine I will be asked to pay tax on it which is a bit annoying, but if that's the case then so be it.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It depends on Portuguese tax regulations, but the answer is that almost certainly Portugal will consider you a tax resident and thus responsible for any tax filings there. Whether you end up owing any income tax is a separate question.

The good news is that Portugal appears to allow you (and individuals similarly situated) to enroll in their public medical system. Please double check that, of course, but that's what it looks like.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When you move, be sure to register the fact of your move with the UK tax authorities. As a non-resident, you don't owe UK taxes any more. 

You'll have to find out exactly how the Portuguese taxes work, but generally speaking, if you are living in the country (or physically present there for more than half of their tax year) you will probably have to report your earnings to the Portuguese tax authority. As a self-employed person, it's also very likely that you'll have to establish some sort of Portuguese "company" (more of a business entity) in order to properly set up your business there. (Even if your customers are located back in the UK.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

